# Tips for successful IVF/ICSI before / during and the 2ww



## Lindylou

Hi ladies ,

So after 1 IVF cycle that sadly resulted in a chemical pregnancy, I am about to start my 2nd. After reading so many tips to get a BFP I was wondering if any ladies who had got a BFP had any tips for before , during and the 2ww

So far I am trying acupuncture, royal jelly, pregnacare and trying to relax! 

Thanks


----------



## pinkfee

Hi Lindylou 

I'm starting my 2nd cycle of IVF shortly as well after sadly having a MMC around the 9week mark... i'm interested to see if anyone has any other tips aswell... 

I count my 1st cycle of IVF to be a success, as i view IVF to be the process of getting a BFP (i.e. getting enough eggs, them fertilizing and the success of one or more implanting)... if it sadly fails after that, then i view that to be just the same amount of chance if it was a natural BFP... not sure if that's an accurate way to look at it or not? 

I didn't really do anything last time and the process seemed to work so i'm hoping it will do the same thing this time and i'll just have a more positive result in the longterm! 

Is acupuncture good? i have thought about trying it... would you recommend?


----------



## hockey24

I'm a firm believer in acupuncture! I've been doing it a few months now and really find it helps me to relax and helps regulate my blood work. 

I'm getting ready for my 2nd IVF next month and essentially will try and do anything to help myself to relax. That includes - acupunture, meditation (found some great programs online that give you different sessions for every day of your IVF cycle), massages (before transfer), other spa appointments, etc. 

I like to have different small events planned through out the cycle to 1) help me to relax and 2) distract me from everything going on - especially during the TWW. 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Lindylou

Hi pinkfee and hockey. Let's hope it is 2nd time lucky for all of us! 

Pinkfee at my follow up the doc said that although it was horrible to go through the silver lining was that I actually became pregnant. He does not want to change the treatment at all so another long protocol with buserrilin followed by menopur. My day 1 should be next week then start down reg on day 21. 

I agree with hockey on the acupuncture , I think it does help. My dh is sceptical and my doc said he is a science man so is sceptical but there are some papers that say it does work so it does not cause any harm but may help. 
I am also trying to keep distracted. It seemed such a long time before we could try again but it has flown and I now know I was not ready earlier. 

I am thinking of going for a facial during my treatment but they use essential oils - have you heard anything against this? 
My aim is to stay calm and relaxed this time but know I will compare to the last cycle. 

Pinkfee - wow you start on Thursday &#55357;&#56835; - good luck!


----------



## hockey24

I haven't heard anything about not getting facials? Eek! I hope that's not true as that's one of my favorite things to do during the TWW!!


----------



## pinkfee

Thanks Lindy, i've got my coord appt on thursday so actually i should probably change that date to sat as that will be day 21 of my cycle so thats when i'll start injecting (if all goes well). I'm also doing long protocol with buserelin and Gonal F as my FSH drug. They are upping my FSH dose as i didn't produce that many eggs last time so they're hoping that i produce more so we can get to blastocyst stage (we had day 3 transfer last cycle) 

I think its a massive silver lining, i had never had a BFP naturally so it was a wonderful feeling to see that line appear and know that i can actually get pregnant. 

I've not heard of facial being bad? surely anything that relaxes you is a good thing? I just googled it and someone on another forum said you can get facials but just ask them to use a base oil, no aromatherapy oils?! 

yes i think having little treats to look forward to over the 2ww and the whole period is a very good thing to do. My last cycle was over xmas which was a great distraction (even though the only downside was i couldn't get merry!) 

Good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks girls. I am going to phone salon and check. If its ok it will be one of my pampering relaxing treats :)


----------



## Lindylou

Hi ladies. Just a quick one, I called my salon today to check about facials. One of therapists rang me back and advised not to in the immediate weeks before or during treatment and the fx if it works not for 3 months!!! Manicures and pedicures are fine though. Maybe each facial is different as use different things.


----------



## hockey24

I wonder why? It seems so far removed from anything that would affect the eggs, implantation, etc. Very interesting. I'm starting to run out of great pampering things to do!!


----------



## pinkfee

interesting... well thats good to know, thanks for passing the info along. manicure and pedicure it is! 

Apt was ever so slightly disappointing, i thought we're all set to go, but a new protocol has come in since the last time we did it and they needed to do another blood test for Hep B and as my OH wasn't with me (couldn't get time off work and as we'd been through it before we didn't think it was totally necessary for him to come again as its just a talk and getting the meds)Anyhoo he has to be tested as well so we'll have to just wait until next cycle, which hopefully won't take too long to come round. 

So i might be closer to starting my IVF cycle near yours Lindy


----------



## Lindylou

Pink- any news on when you will be starting up? Xxx


----------



## l8bloomer

I'm in the 2WW. Do you ladies think it's ok for me to get a massage? I'm worried about the oil they use.


----------



## Lindylou

Hi L8 

I would ask first. Some massage isn't suitable for pregnant ladies. My sis in law had to have a specialist therapist do her massage when pregnant. Seeing as you are PUPO you should treat yourself as if you are pregnant now fx. Personally i would not do anything that I thought was the slightest risk. Good luck. Xxxx


----------



## pinkfee

Hi Lindy 

Yes AF came slightly earlier than usual, she must have sensed my frustration!! i start taking the buserelin on 20th June (CD21) so think our EC and transfer will be mid - late July if all goes well 

How about u?


----------



## hockey24

l8bloomer said:


> I'm in the 2WW. Do you ladies think it's ok for me to get a massage? I'm worried about the oil they use.

I definitely wouldn't risk it. When I did IUI's, my doctor said it was ok but with IVF - no way. Just in case. 

But maybe an awesome pedicure with an extra long foot and leg massage would be a nice substitute! :happydance:


----------



## l8bloomer

Thanks ladies. :flower::flower: With your input, I've decided not to go for the massage. It's not worth the risk.


----------

